# My $500 Brew House (with pics)...



## gsouth82 (6/3/14)

Do any of these sound familiar: "These kegs in the laundry seem to be multiplying!", "Where is your son meant to have a bath tonight?", or maybe "Get your [email protected]*king brewing s#!t out of the bathroom, kitchen, laundry and study!"?
Then you, like me, need to build a brewhouse!
I’ll preface my story by saying I received a bunch of free materials and beer-funded labour. In saying that, here’s what I did with the help of the father-in-law and some mates. I found it surprising how much free help you can get when there’s an endless supply of draught beer available! 
It’s only small and cheap but it’s great to have my own space! 

Step 1: 

Pick a location in the backyard. 
Explain to the wife the washing line is being moved. Note: Perform this step at your own risk.
Lay some sleepers on some old pavers and get your levels right.
Attach some yellow tongue for flooring.
Cost: Sleepers and yellow tongue: $160.













Step 2: 

Lay out and screw down some 50mm channel.
Stand 50mm sandwich panel in the silicon filled floor channel and screw in place.
Cost: channel, angle, sandwich panel, silicon and screws: free (collected over time from building site rubbish piles and job leftovers)







Step 3: 

Use more channel, angle, silicon and screws to hold all the panels in pace. 
Trim down walls so there is a fall for rain water runoff.
Place sandwich panel roof on top and silicon/screw in place.
Cost: free






Step 4:

Lay dodgy wood-floor-effect lino inside.
Place timber batons and roof sheets on top to provide a buffer from the sun.
Cost: Lino $50 approx., lino adhesive: $20, corrugated iron $140, timber $40






Step 5:

Install old cupboards, bench top and sink.
Wiring and plumbing.
Cost: kitchen gear, free (from a friends kitchen reno). Electrical and plumbing, free (job leftovers and a few free beers to mates)






Step 6:

Install fermenting and conditioning fridges.
Install dodgy beer paraphernalia collected over time.
Start brewing!
Cost: free 











Total cost: around $410 
It’s not massive and it’s certainly not fancy but it works. I’ve got plenty of cupboard space, enough bench space, room for a double sink and 3 fridges (2 fermenting and 1 conditioning).
Perfect for me as I only do extract, kits and bits.


----------



## billygoat (6/3/14)

Shit hot.


----------



## Yob (6/3/14)

Cant wait to see the upper level you will put on it, your rooftop beer garden level :lol:

Top effort :beerbang:


----------



## Florian (6/3/14)

Now you just need a tap or hose for the sink and you're set.

Nice work, should give me some inspiration for when I take up brewing again.


----------



## stakka82 (6/3/14)

That's awesome.


----------



## gava (6/3/14)

That's a great idea... and when your in the dog house you can go out there a brew beers! win win.. 

-gav


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/3/14)

Good idea to put a buffer on the roof, I did that on mine and also put extra cladding on the west side.


----------



## Florian (6/3/14)

gava said:


> That's a great idea... and when your in the dog house you can go out there a brew beers! win win..
> 
> -gav


I didn't dare to suggest it, but it looks like there might be even enough space for a mattress if need be. Hopefully never needed, though.


----------



## joshF (6/3/14)

That looks better than my first share house


----------



## fletcher (6/3/14)

god damn people who are good at this. i'm terrible and couldn't hammer a nail into a piece of wood if i tried. looks amazing mate. you're very welcome to make me one


----------



## sponge (6/3/14)

I don't like it. Please send it through to me so that I may use it as my own.



But in all honesty, awesome work mate! It's amazing what the beer economy can deliver...


----------



## TheWiggman (6/3/14)

Excellent stuff, here's hoping inebriated guests don't mistake it for the outhouse.

Don't let other brewers talk to you about all grain, because if you try it you'll be taking out the retaining wall and digging a basement before you know it.


----------



## lukiferj (6/3/14)

Shit man! That's awesome! Can't wait to see your kit if your brewhouse is this good.

edit: spelling


----------



## Red Baron (6/3/14)

Awesome work gsouth!



Florian said:


> I didn't dare to suggest it, but it looks like there might be even enough space for a mattress if need be. Hopefully never needed, though.


What you need is 2 hooks and a hammock and your doghouse is complete!

Cheers,
RB


----------



## Grainer (6/3/14)

noice


----------



## Mardoo (6/3/14)

That's some serious house man. Good job!!!


----------



## Yob (6/3/14)

We should all lob with kegs and help him break it in


----------



## Grainer (6/3/14)

i think we should all contract him to rebuild more in our yards..


----------



## jimmy01 (6/3/14)

Top work!


----------



## pk.sax (6/3/14)

Red Baron said:


> Awesome work gsouth!
> 
> 
> What you need is 2 hooks and a hammock and your doghouse is complete!
> ...


Bazinga


----------



## spog (6/3/14)

As you have done and wide eyed and legless said good idea putting some extra roofing over the top, it will make a world of difference to the temp inside.
But.....where's the deck with leather chairs,spa,BBQ ,massive tv......
Sweet setup..cheers...spog....


----------



## Cocko (6/3/14)

practicalfool said:


> Bazinga


I am pretty sure if you read the guidelines of AHB, there is a zero tolerance on 'Bazingaring'

Reported.



_More_ seriously though, that is sweet.

Price it up, Bulk Buy?


----------



## KevinR (6/3/14)

Great job 
where is the dogy door so your most trusted friend can get in. 
Aircon?


----------



## KevinR (6/3/14)

Ps 
TV


----------



## Black Devil Dog (6/3/14)

Good work, looks like a top brewing shed. 

Might want to consider attaching it to the ground, rather than sitting it on the ground. Wind has a way of relocating things that aren't tied down.


----------



## Beer Ninja (7/3/14)

That's a Tardis Brew House! - Looks small on the outside then when you see what's on the inside.... How did you do that...

Enjoy your new found space :chug:


----------



## 2much2spend (7/3/14)

Only 2 more things needed

1: tv
2: bed.

But seriously, f%#%@?g Awsome!


----------



## gsouth82 (7/3/14)

[SIZE=medium]Thanks for all the comments and suggestions guys! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]As for the bed/mattress/hammock idea…I could do it, I’ve got the room, but luckily I haven’t had too yet![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The TV idea…awesome idea but at the moment I’m struggling just to get a wifi signal because of the sandwich panel. I think I’ll install a wireless repeater before a TV so I can at least get Pandora working out there (and access AHB of course).[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Someone asked about air con or cooling. I don’t have anything at the moment. I’ve run a few batches through over summer and using the freezer side of the pigeon pair worked a treat. Even when we had a spate of 40+ degree days in a row the freezer sat perfectly at 18. I also cold crashed while it was hot and the freezer kept to 0.5 easily. I just need to remember to head up and open the door for a bit in the evening once it’s cooled down a little. The sandwich panel is a great insulator but when you have 30+ for consecutive days, everything heats up eventually. I was considering putting a vent in the door and an exhaust fan is the back wall connected to a STC-1000 that fired up the fan when the temperature inside rises. That would at least get some fresh air flow through the place.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I think the next plan will be, once I get the wireless sorted, to get some sort of internet connected temperature controllers to replace all my STC-1000’s so I can monitor things remotely (including inside and outside air temps). This would help from a ‘being lazy’ perspective but also help as I’m travelling for work a bit at the moment.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Cheers again! :beer: [/SIZE]


----------



## OzPaleAle (7/3/14)

Could even run some ropes up to the roof on the diagonal and surround with hop bines, bit of extra shade on the panels to keep em cool longer with bonus of hops around this time of year.


----------



## gsouth82 (7/3/14)

OzPaleAle said:


> Could even run some ropes up to the roof on the diagonal and surround with hop bines, bit of extra shade on the panels to keep em cool longer with bonus of hops around this time of year.


Such a good idea, that I'm already doing that. Only problem is my hop plant was a cutting and has given me nothing. I'm hoping it will one day grow into something that produces hops once the rhizome is a decent size. You can just see it in the corner on the 5th picture (its a bit sad looking).


----------



## Weizguy (7/3/14)

Yob said:


> Cant wait to see the upper level you will put on it, your rooftop beer garden level :lol:
> 
> Top effort :beerbang:


I thought the beer garden was going to be subterranean, with exposed beams and stuff. :super:


----------



## jonnir (7/3/14)

Mate I love it, you've given me an idea on how I'm gonna do mine


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (7/3/14)

Great job! Dont think it needs a window though?


----------



## notung (7/3/14)

Great result! Thanks for posting the pics breaking down the steps you took! How much space do you have there? 2.1 x 2.4 or something? How are you planning to deal with waste from sink?


----------



## bradsbrew (7/3/14)

gsouth said:


> [SIZE=medium]Thanks for all the comments and suggestions guys! [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]As for the bed/mattress/hammock idea…I could do it, I’ve got the room, but luckily I haven’t had too yet![/SIZE]


Well I think you need to try harder. Just to see the look on her face.


----------



## gsouth82 (11/3/14)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Great job! Dont think it needs a window though?


I thought about a window but a) didn't have one. b) unless it was thermal rated I'd loose/gain heat and c) now its like a casino... no windows, no clocks. And much like a casino, I come out drunk and not knowing how long I've been in there for!



notung said:


> Great result! Thanks for posting the pics breaking down the steps you took! How much space do you have there? 2.1 x 2.4 or something? How are you planning to deal with waste from sink?


Its only 2.4x2.4 which worked out really well as the panels are 1.2m wide, the sleepers for the footings were 2.4m, roof sheets were 3m to allow for some overhang, its under 10m2 to keep the jerks at council happy, etc.
I've got a outside tap on the house just near by which has a drain point next to it. I'm going to run the piping down there and just dump it to the drain. I'm also picking up the water from the outside tap using food grade hose.


----------



## Token (23/3/14)

gsouth said:


> I thought about a window but a) didn't have one. B) unless it was thermal rated I'd loose/gain heat and c) now its like a casino... no windows, no clocks. And much like a casino, I come out drunk and not knowing how long I've been in there for!
> 
> Its only 2.4x2.4 which worked out really well as the panels are 1.2m wide, the sleepers for the footings were 2.4m, roof sheets were 3m to allow for some overhang, its under 10m2 to keep the jerks at council happy, etc.
> I've got a outside tap on the house just near by which has a drain point next to it. I'm going to run the piping down there and just dump it to the drain. I'm also picking up the water from the outside tap using food grade hose.


Ha!! I love the casino comment!!!

Man, it sounds like you had that all figured out with the water in/out! I love that little place. Good job! (I sent a link to my husband and told him I need one of these!)

P.S. Just noticed the doorstop. Nice!


----------



## geneabovill (13/4/14)

Top work, mate. I'm still trying to convince SWMBO to let me buy a bigger block, with a massive shed, etc..

Anyhow, I didn't see a stereo/radio in there anywhere. Probably an oversight. Also, where's the finished product live? Nothing like downing homebrews while making homebrew, while listening to homebrew podcasts and reading AHB... Okay, so I might have a problem. :/


----------



## gsouth82 (15/4/14)

geneabovill said:


> Top work, mate. I'm still trying to convince SWMBO to let me buy a bigger block, with a massive shed, etc..
> 
> Anyhow, I didn't see a stereo/radio in there anywhere. Probably an oversight. Also, where's the finished product live? Nothing like downing homebrews while making homebrew, while listening to homebrew podcasts and reading AHB... Okay, so I might have a problem. :/


Haha, dont worry mate you havent got a problem.
The ipod dock sits on top of one of the fridges but its usually for music while i brew (i save the podcasts for the boring drive to work).
The keg fridge is under the pergola next to the house. Not arms length away but fairly close.
One of my buddies latest suggestions is to install a bright beer tank and have a tap coming straight out of the wall....he could be onto something.


----------



## geneabovill (18/4/14)

Well you've inspired me!

I've evicted the gardening tools and assorted muck from the garden shed and I'm converting that into my brewery. 

Big enough for my BM clone, ferm fridge, couple of them cheapo shelf units and an arm chair. 

Pics to follow.


----------



## lael (18/4/14)

gsouth said:


> [SIZE=medium]Thanks for all the comments and suggestions guys! [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]As for the bed/mattress/hammock idea…I could do it, I’ve got the room, but luckily I haven’t had too yet![/SIZE]
> 
> ...


Is that a cable gland you've put the thermowell in the lid of the bottom fermenter? Neat idea - what size is it?


----------



## Clarkholio (20/4/14)

Love it!! Just went outside to have a beer with the dog and discuss where we are gunna move his doghouse to to start construction on one like this. I've spent enough time in his and i don't think my planned 3v will leave enough room. :unsure:


----------



## gsouth82 (22/4/14)

lael said:


> Is that a cable gland you've put the thermowell in the lid of the bottom fermenter? Neat idea - what size is it?


Yeah sure is. I 'borrowed' the thermowell and cable gland from work. From memory its a 20mm. Its nice and easy to take off, pull apart and sanitise and when its looking a bit shagged, i just replace it.


----------



## mofox1 (14/5/14)

What's the model of the fridge with the two fermenters in it?

I'm about to give up on bar fridges - I've de-gassed one attempting to move the freezer tray (after paying way to much on eBay), and a mate brought another one around that doesn't fit either of my fermenters.

Mick.


----------



## gsouth82 (14/5/14)

mofox1 said:


> What's the model of the fridge with the two fermenters in it?


Not sure on the model off the top of my head but its they are a fisher paykel pigeon pair. There is a full size all-freezer and a full size all-fridge. I use the freezer as the fermentation unit and the fridge as a conditioning unit. Works a treat with a couple of STC-1000's.
I just found them on Gumtree and paid around $150 for both. Gave me the space to double production!


----------



## jaypes (14/5/14)

Awesome build, if it was mine I would also install:

A Lock on the door
A Urinal


----------

